# Out on the range!



## RossF (22 Jun 2005)

I was wondering.. How often do you get to go to the shooting range during the summer BMQ/SQ courses? To be specific, I'll be going to Shilo, Manitoba. I realize that you go through preliminary training without even thinking about shooting.. But after you learn how to operate the C7, how often are you out there on the range?

Any info would be cool... just curiosity knocking at the door once again.

-Ross


----------



## PteCamp (23 Jun 2005)

While your on your BMQ in Shilo you will go to the ranges once at the end of your BMQ course for your C7 shoot.
During your SQ you will go to to C9 range once, and the gernade range once. 

-KaT


----------



## yot (23 Jun 2005)

we won't shoot C6 or C7 in SQ?


----------



## NateC (23 Jun 2005)

Jeeze, and all this time I thought I'd be shooting guns all summer...


----------



## PteCamp (24 Jun 2005)

On SQ you will fire your C7 only during the FTX..blanks only of course.
the C6 on the other hand was phased out of the SQ in Shilo, most other SQ's as I understand still do teach it.

-KaT


----------



## Hunter911 (24 Jun 2005)

We still use the C6 in SQ here in Halifax... heavy thing haha


----------



## Sappo (24 Jun 2005)

still have c9 and c6 here in meaford


----------



## BDTyre (25 Jun 2005)

PteKec said:
			
		

> On SQ you will fire your C7 only during the FTX..blanks only of course.
> the C6 on the other hand was phased out of the SQ in Shilo, most other SQ's as I understand still do teach it.
> 
> -KaT



Any reason why the C6 was phased out in Shilo?  Seems like people won't be getting the same training as those who do their SQ elsewhere.


----------



## PteCamp (25 Jun 2005)

A lot of things have been phased out of the SQ in Shilo. I'm not to sure why, I know time was a big factor but there were other reasons I'm sure. 
The SQ in Shilo is now only 3 weeks instead of 4. That way there is time to get troops out to other training exercises like SG in Petewawa.

-KaT


----------



## ggranatstein (27 Jul 2005)

Your information is incorrect.

C6 is still taught in Shilo. SQ is still 4 weeks. 

I know this because I am currently staff at the School. 

Any other questions?


----------



## Hunter911 (27 Jul 2005)

Do you have any idea why the Carl G, and M72 were phased out? Im just curious 
?


----------



## BDTyre (27 Jul 2005)

Don't quote me on this, but I had heard somewhere (perhaps on this forum) that they were phased out and put into basic infantry qualification.

I could be wrong, but I seem to remember hearing that somewhere.


----------



## ggranatstein (27 Jul 2005)

I believe that the Carl G was phased out as it is being replaced. I'm not sure about the other... Most probably due to the time constraints inherent in a BMQ reserve course.


----------



## Hunter911 (29 Jul 2005)

Huh... i never heard that the Carl G was being replaced... does anyone have any idea of what they are going to use as a substitute?


----------



## Northern Touch (30 Jul 2005)

No, Carl G is not being phased out.  There is a new and lighter version around but I'm not sure if its in the Pres at the moment, at least not at my unit.  The round for the Eryx is apparently being phased out,  (at least thats what we were told this week) but not the sighting system.  Apparently, there is a new round for the Carl G which can penetrate any MBT armour.  Anyone have any info on that?

cheers


----------



## yot (30 Jul 2005)

hey, I just finished my SQ in Shilo, I enjoyed the FTX! it was fun. Also yep, they teach the C6, C9 and gernade.


----------

